# Pecan Ideas



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

Morning fellas and non fellas. I have about 12lbs of pecans that 

 tx smoker
 was kind enough to send me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







These are fresh and delicious as is. I'd like to take about half of these and smoke with various flavor profiles and seasonings. Spicy, sweet, savory. Would love to get some ideas from forum members with tips and possible flavor combinations.

So let's hear them.......


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2021)

....can also grind and use the pecan flour as a coating. I make a ground duck and pork patty that is coated with ground pecan and pan fried. It is really good as an appetizer or finger food.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ....can also grind and use the pecan flour as a coating. I make a ground duck and pork patty that is coated with ground pecan and pan fried. It is really good as an appetizer or finger food.


Thanks bud that does sound delicious and was already planning something similar with some of the other half. The smoked and seasoned ones I'm wanting to package with some cheese for winter gifts.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh-nice gifts!


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 12, 2021)

I've been not getting around to this one from meatheads site.  https://amazingribs.com/tested-reci...s/fragrant-roasted-pecans-ultimate-bbq-snack/

One of these days....


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2021)

On the smoked-
cinnamon sugar/applewood smoked pecans....


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

mr_whipple said:


> I've been not getting around to this one from meatheads site.  https://amazingribs.com/tested-reci...s/fragrant-roasted-pecans-ultimate-bbq-snack/
> 
> One of these days....


Those sound pretty tasty thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> On the smoked-
> cinnamon sugar/applewood smoked pecans....


Sounds good. Should I use meted butter as a binder or oil?


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Those sound pretty tasty thanks!


 No problem! There's a handful of pecan recipes over there.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Sounds good. Should I use meted butter as a binder or oil?


Sorry, yes...use butter.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 12, 2021)

Seen something a long time ago about, beef tenderloin with a pecan crust. I think pork would be better ( cause I like my beef to taste like beef) but it might be worth a try.


----------



## forktender (Oct 12, 2021)

Damn, pecans are my favorite nut by far. They used to be grown all around here, now they switched everything over to grapes and almonds. And I haven't seen a pecan stand around here for years. I sure miss Mom's pecan pie's and pecan brittle for the holidays, we just can't afford them from the stores around here. There used to be "U- PICK" orchards everywhere that were super cheap, no longer, unfortunately.
I miss picking big limbs out of their brush piles as well.

The old stand by's chili lime, garlic,  brown sugar & salt candied  and jalapeno powder, onion powder, garlic salt,  lime & sugar.
Don't use butter it will go rancid, use beaten egg whites with a splash of water as the binder.

Any white fish dipped in egg then coated in crushed pecans is killer!!!! I used striped bass and halibut but even catfish & brim would be killer.

You're a lucky man.
Dan


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> Damn, pecans are my favorite nut by far. They used to be grown all around here, now they switched everything over to grapes and almonds. And I haven't seen a pecan stand around here for years. I sure miss Mom's pecan pie's and pecan brittle for the holidays, we just can't afford them from the stores around here. There used to be "U- PICK" orchards everywhere that were super cheap, no longer, unfortunately.
> I miss picking big limbs out of their brush piles as well.
> 
> The old stand by's chili lime, garlic,  brown sugar & salt candied  and jalapeno powder, onion powder, garlic salt,  lime & sugar
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions Dan. Definitely gonna make some Chile/lime. Sounds delicious. Thanks for the heads up on the butter because I was wondering about them goin rancid as these will be vac sealed and not eaten right away. I have some rainbow trout in the freezer I'm gonna pecan crust soon. And I'll send you some samples of the pecans when I get around to making them. Will probably be next month after/if it ever cools down here lol


----------



## motocrash (Oct 12, 2021)

Pralines are very tasty and great as gifts.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Pralines are very tasty and great as gifts.


Yep I think those will go on the list. Thanks!


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 12, 2021)

I have no suggestions but where do we sign up to receive the gifts?


----------



## robrpb (Oct 12, 2021)

My sister has been making these for Christmas for years as gifts and and for parties. They are requested all the time. They are very addictive and I can't stop eating them. My sister always makes extra for me. Membership has its priviledges. I keep telling myself they are nuts and nuts are good for me, though my scale says ot6herwise. I've never had them with smoked peacans, but I bet they would be very good.









						Jerry's Sugared Pecans
					

Get Jerry's Sugared Pecans Recipe from Food Network




					www.foodnetwork.com
				




Rob


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

robrpb said:


> My sister has been making these for Christmas for years as gifts and and for parties. They are requested all the time. They are very addictive and I can't stop eating them. My sister always makes extra for me. Membership has its priviledges. I keep telling myself they are nuts and nuts are good for me, though my scale says ot6herwise. I've never had them with smoked peacans, but I bet they would be very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. My wife would love those


----------



## robrpb (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks for the recipe. My wife would love those



You are quite welcome. Let me know how you and your wife like them. They disappear quickly.

Rob


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 12, 2021)

That's the ones I was thinking of.....^^^^^^
Sugared pecans....


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2021)

The candied pecans are awesome . Hard to stop eating them . 
I did some pistachios in the shell with butter and a spicy / sweet rub . Man they're good .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> The candied pecans are awesome . Hard to stop eating them .
> I did some pistachios in the shell with butter and a spicy / sweet rub . Man they're good .


For my self I don't have much of a taste for sweets so gotta do some spicy ones for me and a few buddies.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2021)

I could send you some Carolina Reaper powder .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I could send you some Carolina Reaper powder .


I'd send you some pecans in return......you gotta tell me how much is too much to use though lol


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> tell me how much is too much to use though lol


I use a half tsp for 5 lbs of meat paste when I make hot link . 
Dude I just got one of the bags out to look at it . Sealed in a small zip lock . Didn't even open it , and my nose is running .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I use a half tsp for 5 lbs of meat paste when I make hot link .
> Dude I just got one of the bags out to look at it . Sealed in a small zip lock . Didn't even open it , and my nose is running .


Lmao


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2021)

Must have been some on the outside of the bag . Rubbed my eye . Had to stick my face under the faucet . 
It's good in the right amount . Its freaking hot bud . I have some almonds here I'll do a test .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Must have been some on the outside of the bag . Rubbed my eye . Had to stick my face under the faucet .
> It's good in the right amount . Its freaking hot bud . I have some almonds here I'll do a test .


Lmao atleast it was your eye! Let me know how you like it. Are you gonna mix it with additional seasonings? Seems would be way to hot by itself?


----------



## Omnivore (Oct 12, 2021)

sugar-and-spice candied nuts
					

I am, without a better way to put it, swimming in nuts.* Appalled by the price of nuts everywhere around here but insisting that it wasn’t going to keep me from baking with them, I asked my m…




					smittenkitchen.com
				




I make this recipe all the time and everyone raves about them.  I like to add a little extra salt and cayenne. They would be AWESOME smoked. I highly recommend using the beaten egg white as a binder, it gives great crunch and keeps the spice/sugar mix adhered to the nuts. What a sweet gift from Robert!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 12, 2021)

Jake, wasabi is an idea. Salt and vinegar is another...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

Omnivore said:


> sugar-and-spice candied nuts
> 
> 
> I am, without a better way to put it, swimming in nuts.* Appalled by the price of nuts everywhere around here but insisting that it wasn’t going to keep me from baking with them, I asked my m…
> ...


Thanks love the idea of sweet heat


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Jake, wasabi is an idea. Salt and vinegar is another...


Heck yeah love both those ideas. You got any tips for either of those?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah love both those ideas. You got any tips for either of those?


Powdered vinegar works wonders... 

Just add salt to taste, coat in a zipper bag, and smoke...

Wasabi works the same, just no salt...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Powdered vinegar works wonders...
> 
> Just add salt to taste, coat in a zipper bag, and smoke...
> 
> Wasabi works the same, just no salt...


Awesome thanks bud you taught me something new. I didn't even know powdered acv existed. Just ordered both!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2021)

Praline pecans smoked would be the bomb. Should have a smoked salted caramel taste.


----------



## xray (Oct 12, 2021)

Jake, I did some pecans that Robert sent me in an exchange. I used maple syrup and that powdered chile powder he makes. I bet you could use the maple and reaper powder for a nice sweet n’ heat.





__





						Smoked Spicy Maple Pecans
					

As part of a gift exchange with @tx smoker, I received a nice hefty bag of Texas sized raw pecans. I'm a pecan lover so this was a welcome surprise.  I figured I'd make a quick glaze and throw them in the smoker.  Smoked Spicy Maple Pecans  1lb. Raw Pecans 1/2 cup real Maple Syrup 1/2 tsp. Tx...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Awesome thanks bud you taught me something new. I didn't even know powdered acv existed. Just ordered both!


The powdered vinegar is what is used on chips, nuts, etc. that is salt and vinegar flavored.

AND, you are more than welcome, especially for all the ideas that I've "stolen" from you and I'm about to steal some more...lol...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I could send you some Carolina Reaper powder .


Jake I also have some dehydrated pepper powder. My buddy did so much he had a gallon bag. It’s a blend of reaper, multiple habaneros, scotch bonnets, ghost, cayenne , jalapeño and adobo. Happy to send you some if you want. Just PM me addy.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ....can also grind and use the pecan flour as a coating. I make a ground duck and pork patty that is coated with ground pecan and pan fried. It is really good as an appetizer or finger food.


Man that’s keto friendly right there. I’ll be trying it for sure.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

xray said:


> Jake, I did some pecans that Robert sent me in an exchange. I used maple syrup and that powdered chile powder he makes. I bet you could use the maple and reaper powder for a nice sweet n’ heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this and remember seeing it. These will happen for sure. I see you ate yours pretty fast lol. How long do you think they will last vac sealed?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The powdered vinegar is what is used on chips, nuts, etc. that is salt and vinegar flavored.
> 
> AND, you are more than welcome, especially for all the ideas that I've "stolen" from you and I'm about to steal some more...lol...


ALways wondered how they got that salt and vinegar taste without it just tasting like pure vinegar. Definitely gonna do this


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Jake I also have some dehydrated pepper powder. My buddy did so much he had a gallon bag. It’s a blend of reaper, multiple habaneros, scotch bonnets, ghost, cayenne , jalapeño and adobo. Happy to send you some if you want. Just PM me addy.


Address sent. Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man that’s keto friendly right there. I’ll be trying it for sure.


Think I'm gonna do some pecan crusted rainbow trout sunday


----------



## zwiller (Oct 12, 2021)

Mind is blown.  I've never seen that much at one time.  That is a Scarface level stash of pecans to a Northerner.   

Great thread!  I am pecan guy but folks around here are into walnuts.  They have their place...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 12, 2021)

All I can say is 

 chopsaw
  It's sure a good thing you didn't have to pee! And with all the ideas I sure wish my taste buds could stand more heat! Lot's of great ideas

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Oct 12, 2021)

Chocolate bourbon pecan pie, make at least one every year, it doesnt last long. Big bourbon flavor goes well with the chocolate and pecan. Because its cooked most of the alcohol is gone so the kids can enjoy as well. Include some whipped cream or vamilla ice cream to cut the richness









						Chocolate Bourbon Pecan Pie
					

Kentucky bourbon gives a kick to this Southern classic.




					www.allrecipes.com


----------



## tallbm (Oct 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Morning fellas and non fellas. I have about 12lbs of pecans that @tx smoker was kind enough to send me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm fresh pecans are amazing, my mother picks pounds of them every year.

My favorite is to just eat them raw.
2nd favorite.... chocolate Pecans!!! If you know how to temper chocolate even better but if not then just melt some sweet chocolate or chocolate chips and coat then freeze a bit and eat.  If you can temper the chocolate then it won't immediately melt in your hand.
So get you some chocolate pecan clusters going if you can :)

Enjoy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Mind is blown.  I've never seen that much at one time.  That is a Scarface level stash of pecans to a Northerner.
> 
> Great thread!  I am pecan guy but folks around here are into walnuts.  They have their place...


Pecans/walnuts I'll take either


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Chocolate bourbon pecan pie, make at least one every year, it doesnt last long. Big bourbon flavor goes well with the chocolate and pecan. Because its cooked most of the alcohol is gone so the kids can enjoy as well. Include some whipped cream or vamilla ice cream to cut the richness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We make smoked bourbon pecan pies already but never tried the chocolate. Might give it a run




__





						Monterey Chicken and Smoked Bourbon Pecan Pies
					

Happy Independence Day to the Americans and good evening non Americans. Bittersweet holiday for me. I'm a combat vet and love America but with severe PTSD I cower to fireworks. Hate them. I got out of Army in 2008 and haven't shot fireworks with my 4 kids since. So 2 sons and one daughter are at...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmm fresh pecans are amazing, my mother picks pounds of them every year.
> 
> My favorite is to just eat them raw.
> 2nd favorite.... chocolate Pecans!!! If you know how to temper chocolate even better but if not then just melt some sweet chocolate or chocolate chips and coat then freeze a bit and eat.  If you can temper the chocolate then it won't immediately melt in your hand.
> ...


I don't know how to temper chocolate but maybe the wife does. Sounds tasty for sure. Even better if caramel gets added to the mix!


----------



## xray (Oct 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Love this and remember seeing it. These will happen for sure. I see you ate yours pretty fast lol. How long do you think they will last vac sealed?



I’m not sure to be honest, I could tear up a pound of pecans pretty quickly! I’d say 2-3 weeks if you had them in a jar or decorative tin…vacuum sealed I would expect longer. There’s no butter to go rancid or egg whites.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Oct 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> We make smoked bourbon pecan pies already but never tried the chocolate. Might give it a run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that chicken idea. Next pie I make, may have to throw it the smoker and give it a try


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 13, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmm fresh pecans are amazing, my mother picks pounds of them every year.
> 
> My favorite is to just eat them raw.
> 2nd favorite.... chocolate Pecans!!! If you know how to temper chocolate even better but if not then just melt some sweet chocolate or chocolate chips and coat then freeze a bit and eat.  If you can temper the chocolate then it won't immediately melt in your hand.
> ...


Ooooh....dipped in chocolate! I like them wrapped in candied orange peel-then dipped in chocolate! I usually only dip 1/2-3/4 though for presentation.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Ooooh....dipped in chocolate! I like them wrapped in candied orange peel-then dipped in chocolate! I usually only dip 1/2-3/4 though for presentation.


More details on this please


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> More details on this please


Here is a video on how to make candied orange peel...


You can coat them with chocolate after they cool...OR...

...and this is the trick-Wrap the slightly cooled candied orange peel around the narrow diameter of a pecan slice. You need to do this before you coat the orange peel with sugar so the orange peel will stick to the pecan. and the peel needs to be flexible so do the wrap as soon as you can after removing from syrup. You can even smoke the pecans first... or toast them in a skillet. 

After all are made and coated with sugar, have the chocolate ready and dip the pecans holding with your fingers or tongs...only dip about 2/3 deep and leave some of the pecan and orange peel showing for presentation.

I like dark chocolate with candied orange peel.

Another variation is candied lemon peel and white chocolate...


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 13, 2021)

Another with directions..


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2021)

An Old man long ago told me this when I was asking about his spiced pecan recipe and he never gave me his spice mixture!

Whip up egg whites, thats right make a meringue. Add what you like or want to add to it, stir in the pecans to coated and spread out on a tray and smoke lightly.  If you smoke too hard they taste like an ashtray, but don't worry just allow them smooth out in the open air till they get to be where ya want 'em. Its true, never accept the taste without some time depending upon your smoke.






						Apple Smoked Spiced Nuts ~ Foamheart
					

A holiday pleaser to be sure! These are slightly crunchy but not a heavy candy coating. The spices are perfect. AND that is right, there is NO cayenne! Even a little pepper would have intensified the sweetness too much. These are like Pop's breakfast sausage, try as we must, you just can't...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 15, 2021)

__





						Habanero Garlic Honey Pecans
					

This was my most requested recipe before the virus.  Very good!  Since they cut down the trees I used for a bowling alley / Movie theater I having hard time finding any pecans.  I double recipe.    Ingredients 5 cups Pecans 4 Large head Garlic 4 Large Habanero’s 1/4-Cup honey 1/4-cup oil Kenny’s...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## forktender (Oct 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao atleast it was your eye! Let me know how you like it. Are you gonna mix it with additional seasonings? Seems would be way to hot by itself?


Exactly, Momma wouldn't be very happy with you. Wear a rubber/ I'm talk'in rubber gloves, of course.


----------



## forktender (Oct 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Morning fellas and non fellas. I have about 12lbs of pecans that @tx smoker was kind enough to send me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake, I just had some
 Jack Daniels, praline pecans on some bread pudding.
OH, MY!!!!
They were F'in killer.
They made me think of this thread


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 29, 2021)

My mother used to make an apple pie with pecans in the pie.  Not as a topping but in the pie.  Sadly I can't find her recipe but a google search might turn up something if that sounds interesting to you.  Make sure to use a good tart cooking apple or I don't think it will work.

Cracker Barrel makes a sweet potato casserole that you can only get on Thursdays with their turkey and dressing special that has pecans in it along with a hint of orange.  It's the star of the meal.  I haven't found a copycat of it yet but I'm still searching.


----------



## rjob (Oct 29, 2021)

Link is from NC pecan Growers association has a large selection of recipe ideas.

Mouthwatering Pecan Recipes for every occasion!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 29, 2021)

Got my jar of fiery death peppers today. Thanks again 

 jcam222
. Kinda nervous to even open the jar lol


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 29, 2021)

You're gonna  have to sleep in the bath tub .






I was waiting for an off the shelf local seasoning I really like . I'll get them both packed up this weekend .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 29, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You're gonna  have to sleep in the bath tub .
> 
> View attachment 514890
> 
> I was waiting for an off the shelf local seasoning I really like . I'll get them both packed up this weekend .


Guess I'll be starting my new company......The One Pecan Challenge lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

You two dang near make my a-- burn just looking at those pics!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 30, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> make my a--


I have some Reaper dried beef curing now . This is from the last batch . You can see how red it gets . ( along with something else  )


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 514885
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. It’s a mix of mostly habanero, ghost , bonnets and reaper with some cayenne as well.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh man, I don’t know how you guys do it. My mouth smoldering just reading this thread!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 3, 2021)

I having trouble finding any again this year.  I sure miss the trees that got cut down for a gas station!!!  I guess I going to have to start buy them.  I enjoy collecting them but hard to find public trees with the grass mowed!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 3, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Mmmmm fresh pecans are amazing, my mother picks pounds of them every year.
> 
> My favorite is to just eat them raw.
> 2nd favorite.... chocolate Pecans!!! If you know how to temper chocolate even better but if not then just melt some sweet chocolate or chocolate chips and coat then freeze a bit and eat.  If you can temper the chocolate then it won't immediately melt in your hand.
> ...


She need some help.


----------



## forktender (Nov 3, 2021)

You guys are gonna blowout your O'ring eating that crap.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 514885
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably should be wearing flame retardant gloves lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 3, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Probably should be wearing flame retardant gloves lol


I'm a chile head and even that worries me.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. It’s a mix of mostly habanero, ghost , bonnets and reaper with some cayenne as well.



Wow, talk about some hot peppers! Sounds good though.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 3, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Wow, talk about some hot peppers! Sounds good though.


Sounds like a commercial for Prilosec featuring that Larry the Cable Guy and Jake  !


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2021)

Got you package today 

 chopsaw
. Looks deadly lol. Thanks again rich!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2021)

Good deal . I've been eating on the reaper beef today . Perfect heat and flavor from that Reaper Powder . Real thanks goes to Richie 

 tropics
 for sharing . I still have 2 packs like that one , and they aren't going anywhere . I love that stuff . 
Enjoy , but be careful .


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2021)

Also a big thanks to 

 tropics
 for getting this powder in circulation. Rich I'm so paranoid I used a glove to take it out of the package lol


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2021)

LOL . Wise choice . It's really good stuff in the right amount . I just went out to get a beer from the garage , it's windy cold and snowing here . I might sprinkle some in my fuzzy slippers to warm my feet back up .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Also a big thanks to
> 
> tropics
> for getting this powder in circulation. Rich I'm so paranoid I used a glove to take it out of the package lol


You could get a new challenge started. I mean if college students are dumb enough to eat Tide pods how about the Snorting Reaper powder challenge?? Haha


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You could get a new challenge started. I mean if college students are dumb enough to eat Tide pods how about the Snorting Reaper powder challenge?? Haha


The coat your hand and take a piss challenge?


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You could get a new challenge started. I mean if college students are dumb enough to eat Tide pods how about the Snorting Reaper powder challenge?? Haha


That is a really bad idea!! Don't breath while opening package is recommended, don't ask me how I know/
Richie
Thanks for the mention


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> The coat your hand and take a piss challenge?


Thats a worse idea then Jeffs' 
OMG


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 12, 2021)

tropics said:


> Thats a worse idea then Jeffs'
> OMG


Like I said I used a glove to get it out of the package lol. I won't be making any stupid decisions


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2021)

I've had it on my face 3 times this week and never opened the bag ! 
Richie I love that stuff , but would never use all 3 of those bags . The other two are all mine though . Shared with Jake and sent him a link to the thread you did on the reapers .


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I've had it on my face 3 times this week and never opened the bag !
> Richie I love that stuff , but would never use all 3 of those bags . The other two are all mine though . Shared with Jake and sent him a link to the thread you did on the reapers .


Rich that is all good with me I knew it would be a lot for even a hot head LOL Thank you for sharing it with Jake I know I have been absent just , pouting feeling sorry for myself. Kicking myself in the butt leaving all of you. Hopefully Mondays results make me feel better
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 12, 2021)

tropics said:


> I have been absent just


I knew you would be for it , or I would have mentioned it to you . My thoughts are with you bud .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> The coat your hand and take a piss challenge?


LOL that’s even better and likely less deadly. I swear I’ve been fermenting peppers for sauce like crazy. Have at least 8 going now and a couple cases of pepper sauces bottled. I wear gloves and am very careful. Despite that I always end up with some hot parts LOL


----------



## bdawg (Nov 12, 2021)

I LOVE doing smoked cashews like this, but I bet pecans would be fantastic too:

Get a big jar of cashews or whatever nuts you enjoy from Costco
pure maple syrup (real stuff -- Aunt Jemima won't work because it's half corn syrup)
garlic powder
chili powder
cayenne pepper

dump the nuts into a really big bowl so you can mix them without spilling all over
Drizzle the maple syrup into the bowl and stir it in.  Repeat drizzling and mixing until they are all just damp.  The goal is to add just enough to lightly wet the cashews (pecans). If you have a bunch of syrup on the bottom, you used too much. 
Sprinkle a coat of garlic powder and chili powder across the top of the bowl, and mix that in.
I repeat this sprinkle/stir step 3 or 4 times.  The goal here is to evenly distribute it.
Then, sprinkle and mix in however much cayenne/habanero/ghost/reaper pepper you want to suit your taste.
My personal motto is they ain't hot enough unless they're hot twice.

Spread them out as thin as possible on a smoking mat or grate so that as the syrup solidifies you don't get a solid block of nuts.
I smoke them in my RecTeq pellet smoker for 2 hours at 200F with the Amaz-n smoking tube, then turn off the smoker, and let the tube continue to burn.
Let it cool down with them still inside, about an hour or hour and a half.
Take them out, cool them all the way down and enjoy!

Here's the jar of cashews I get from Costco:







Here's 2 bags I made last week (two of those jars):  You can see my smoking racks in the sink to the right.






Here's a close up showing the coverage I aim for when they are done:


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

So Jake... you brought up your challenge,  that means you have to start it...correct?   

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> So Jake... you brought up your challenge,  that means you have to start it...correct?
> 
> Ryan


Hold my beer.......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Hold my beer.......




Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 15, 2021)

Saw this today and sounds interesting. Maybe smoked then flash fried






						Grommet - Shop everything, that's unlike anything.
					

Grommet curates ingenious & useful products & gifts, made by small businesses & entrepreneurs. Free shipping on eligible orders. Easy returns.




					www.thegrommet.com


----------

